
Who Competes with VMware Now? - walterbell
http://www.forbes.com/sites/johnwebster/2016/09/08/who-competes-with-vmware-now/?partner=yahootix&yptr=yahoo#c22c9946b81d
======
orionblastar
Oracle's VirtualBox
[https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads](https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads)

QEMU [http://wiki.qemu.org/Download](http://wiki.qemu.org/Download)

I like QEMU because it supports different processor types. Can run Solaris for
SPARC, can run Windows NT 4.0 for MIPS, under MacOSX can run an older MacOSX
version.

